
Show HN: Ora.pm: June Update - uffo
https://ora.pm/blog/june-update-2017
======
uffo
Hey Everyone,

As some of you might know we launched [https://ora.pm](https://ora.pm) a new
task management/team collaboration service in April!

Here is what's new in June's update:

\- New card from anywhere (N / cmd+N)

\- Quick @assign & [label] when you create a card

\- Natural language due date when you create a task (next friday at 11am)

\- Quickly open project picker with O / cmd+O start typing to filter projects

\- Items in "closed" lists look completed now

\- You can disable covers in board view

\- You can choose if new or completed items go on to or on bottom

------
deadpool93
Keep up the good work!

------
niko12
Well done boys!

